# Need new sights b/c I cant see my pins



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

O.K. getting to the point were I need reading glassses and as a result I'm having a hard time focusing on my sight pins. Either the pins are blurry or my target gets blurry when I try to focus on my pins. So I'm looking for some new sights to put on my bow. I know there are some other 40 somethings out there who have had the same problem and I'm looking for some advice on what sights work best for you??? Walker

Thanks


----------



## Screeminreel (Jun 2, 2004)

Well you may be able to keep the sites you have. If your in the Houston area, head over to Viking Archery. They are supposed to be one of the dealers for the following link and you can try out which one would best suit your eyesight,
http://www.specialtyarch.com/products.asp?id=333

Other than that, I have read about several folks who had glasses set up by their optometrist that worked very well for shooting their bows.

Me I am mid-40's wearing bi-focals so I can relate to the issue. That was one of the things I made sure of when they set up my lenses was that I had a clear field of view in the inside of my right lens so it would not impair shooting through a scope or peep. Even then, the first couple of times out I did have quite an issue with the new glasses. I found that they induced a bit of parallax in my scopes so there was a learning curve the first couple of times out. With the bow it made a little difference, but I think that was simply more of actually being able to see what I was shooting at for a change. LOL

Hope that link helps, I have read about a lot of folks who it did help out.


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

Thanks, that looks like exactly what I need and the kit is only 50.00...Walker


----------



## Chunky (Oct 15, 2006)

Hope that works for you. I shoot trad, so no sight pins at all....I am feeling my age in that area and don't see as well as I use to.


----------



## Clint (Jun 16, 2005)

I use a verifier peep like shown above.

The only advice I have is to not get too strong of a lens. Use thier display to find a happy median between seeing the pins perfectly clear and seeing the target perfectly clear.

The verifier has made a huge difference in my shooting.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

I had the same thing happen to me about 3 years ago with my right dominant eye. I could see fine at distance with it but at arm's length it was blurry and causing problems with pistol shooting making my sights blurry.. I went to my eye doctor and she prescribed for me some 1.5x contact lenses for my right eye only. I didn't think I could ever put something in my eye but it's a no brainer really and I've had no problems with it. 

Since I shoot everything with both eyes open I don't have a problem anymore. My left eye sees the target and all that happens when I shoot while my dominant eye sees the pins and the target. Now if I'm going to be shooting a rifle with open sights I have to remove the contact since it causes my target to be blurry at distances past 100 yards.

Might be time for you to pay a visit to your opthamologist.

TH


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

The closest dealer was 90 miles away so I ordered the #5 and the #6... the people there were real nice and told me to try them both and just send back the one I didn't want.. 2cool



Clint said:


> I use a verifier peep like shown above.
> 
> The only advice I have is to not get too strong of a lens. Use thier display to find a happy median between seeing the pins perfectly clear and seeing the target perfectly clear.
> 
> The verifier has made a huge difference in my shooting.


----------



## bountyhunter (Jul 6, 2005)

Chunky said:


> Hope that works for you. I shoot trad, so no sight pins at all....I am feeling my age in that area and don't see as well as I use to.


Yep that's me, I just don't see a good as I use too.


----------



## TooShallow (May 21, 2004)

Welcome to the old bowhunters club. I had to discard my peep and now use a kisser button and eye glasses. Works for me. Those peeps with magnifier lenses look promising. May have to check one out. Low light visibility is my main concern with a peep.


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

*Update:*

The verifier didn't work well for me. Don't get me wrong, it did a heck of a job enhancing my sight picture to the pins but it really made things blurry down range and I had rather have a clear target... Maybe I'll follow TH and go visit the eye doctor for a contact??? Walker


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

> Maybe I'll follow TH and go visit the eye doctor for a contact???


Works for me Walker.

TH


----------



## Screeminreel (Jun 2, 2004)

Sorry to hear that RR, Hope you have better luck with the contact.


----------



## Hobiecat (Jun 21, 2006)

*Verifiers*

RR,

It may be that your magnification is too high. I just added a verifier to my bow yesterday and had the opportunity to try two different powers. The 6 allowed me to see the yellow darts that were holding the paper targets at 20 yards and made the site pins absolutley crystal clear. I changed to the 7 just to check the difference and it resulted in exactly what you are describing. I couldn't even see the darts I had been shooting prior with the 6's. Everything down range was blurry. For me the 6 was spot on.

Just saying it may be the answer with the right power.


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

It may have been.. my reading glasses are a 1.25 magnification so I orederd both the #5 and #6 which are the 2 weakest they offer and the #6 was worse than the #5 for me but both were pretty bad... maybe I'm just not blind enough yet ...Thx



Hobiecat said:


> RR,
> 
> It may be that your magnification is too high. I just added a verifier to my bow yesterday and had the opportunity to try two different powers. The 6 allowed me to see the yellow darts that were holding the paper targets at 20 yards and made the site pins absolutley crystal clear. I changed to the 7 just to check the difference and it resulted in exactly what you are describing. I couldn't even see the darts I had been shooting prior with the 6's. Everything down range was blurry. For me the 6 was spot on.
> 
> Just saying it may be the answer with the right power.


----------

